# reds breeding



## trayblac (Mar 1, 2003)

i need to know everything i need to do so i can raise my fry they just hatched and they have eyes and a big round belly. and i added 2 more fish to my tank do u think they will stop breeding because i added 2 new fish?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If this is your first batch of fry, dont worry because there will many more. Once your reds start breeding they usually go on a breeding spree for a while. Check out the thread by Nike, he has had experience with raising RBP fry. The two p's you added, are they the same size and what size tank are they all in? Usually, the ones that parents will be very aggressive to any intruders or anyone that comes near there fry.


----------



## trayblac (Mar 1, 2003)

i have a 125g but i took the eggs out before they hatched the fry are in a 10g hopefully i can move them to a 20 gallon soon


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

If you don't do anything to the Fry, is there any chance they will survive without any human intervention?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

schin101 said:


> If you don't do anything to the Fry, is there any chance they will survive without any human intervention?


 the fry will not last very long in the breeding tank they must be removed or they will slowly fade out, they get eaten by the adult p's.

tray here is a link that could help you out abit


----------



## trayblac (Mar 1, 2003)

thanx man that alot of reading but i have done it lol


----------

